# Final Decision on New Ariens Snowblower



## Brucebotti

Well, I'm just about to pull the trigger this week on a new Ariens Deluxe 28 (921030) snowblower to replace my trusty 10hp / 24" MTD that has served me well for 18 years. The only thing holding me back is the Ariens AX 254cc motor. Does anyone have any feedback on this motor? The Deluxe 28+ (921035) appears to be identical with the exception of the Polar Force B&S 250cc engine for I think another $100. Would this be a better option?
As always, thanks for all your assistance.
Bruce


----------



## Shryp

A similar question was just asked on another forum recently.



> Ariens Platinum 24 291cc 14.5ft lbs.
> 
> Looking at this machine.has ariens ax motor. Made by LCT.LCT USA: Liquid Combustion Technology | Global by Design. always had briggs motors.anybody had one of these motors? Service tech gave these motors an 8 out of 10. Machine costs $1200.00 LCT is a usa co. But has motors made in china. Service tech said to summerize use seafoam on motor and let run out of gas. Any replys are great. Thanks!!


And then answered by an engineer who works at Ariens.



> The 250cc Briggs on the Platinum 24 from last year was also made in China, as are all Briggs snow engines starting this year. The last of the US-made snow engines, the 305cc and 342cc, were discontinued when Briggs transitioned production from Auburn, Alabama to Chongqing, China. The Ariens AX engines are contract manufactured by LCT which is a US company based out of Traveler's Rest, SC with manufacturing facilities in China. LCT has a joint manufacturing partnership with Lauson/CPC out of Janesville Wisconsin who hold the remnants of Tecumseh Power. All Ariens AX engines and parts are serviced and supported directly through Ariens. That is, the warranty and service process is unified for the machine and engine rather than having to work with the engine manufacturer to get service and support separately (although that is still an option). Along with the power upgrade from last year (up 2.0 ft-lbs torque), the Platinum 24 gets larger 16" tires and a 2nd generation Auto Turn. The latest Auto Turn releases power from the interior wheel for tighter turning radii, has a wet sump for longer life, and unlocks faster than the old system (formerly called ATC, Auto Traction Control). I hope this helps. PK


----------



## Brucebotti

Thanks Shryp,
That makes me feel better. I would think that Ariens would stand behind a motor with their name on it. I always worry about things made in China, even though they can put out excellent quality (like Apple). I'm hoping the AX motor is in that category. 
Thanks again,
Bruce


----------



## Brucebotti

I stopped by a dealer today that had both the Deluxe 28 (921030) and the Deluxe 28+ (921035). The only difference was the Briggs versus the Ariens AX (LCT) motor (the one with the Briggs was $100 more). Is the Briggs engine worth the extra $$? The engines specs are nearly identical. 
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## sscotsman

Brucebotti said:


> I stopped by a dealer today that had both the Deluxe 28 (921030) and the Deluxe 28+ (921035). The only difference was the Briggs versus the Ariens AX (LCT) motor (the one with the Briggs was $100 more). Is the Briggs engine worth the extra $$? The engines specs are nearly identical.
> Thanks,
> Bruce


I would say no, the extra $100 probably isn't worth it..
Both engines are made in China, and are probably of equal quality.
For the extra $100, all you would get is an engine with an American brand-name on it (Briggs & Stratton) but not an American-made engine.

Everything looks identical on the two models, except for the engine:

Ariens 921030 - Deluxe ST28LE (28") 254cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2014 Model)

Ariens 921035 - Deluxe 28+ (28") 250cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2014 Model)

And actually, the Ariens engine is slightly larger..although not enough of a difference to be noticeable..for practical purposes, they are identical in size and power.

This will be the 5th season with Ariens using the LCT engines..I have never heard any complaints about them..They seem like perfectly fine engines.

If there was a choice between a US-built and a Chinese-built engine, I would always choose the US-built..but we no longer have that choice. This season, 2014 model year, will be the first model year that all 2-stage snowblower engines, on all 2-stage snowblowers from all manufacturers, will have engines made in China..

Scot


----------



## Brucebotti

Thanks Scott! That seals the deal for me. I'll probably stop by the dealer and purchase one today.

Its funny, I've always been a tinkerer and had a lot of fun buying and fixing up used mowers, snowblowers, etc. Lately, old age must be catching up with me, and I'm more interested in buying new and maintaining. Besides, I'd rather go play with trains...!
Bruce


----------



## deadwood

Nice choice. Now you just have to wait for snow!


----------



## Brucebotti

deadwood said:


> Nice choice. Now you just have to wait for snow!


You are absolutely right. Everyone thinks I'm nuts (except you guys) because I want it to snow!

I went and bought it yesterday from my local dealer. I had never bought anything from him besides lots of repair parts. He has a great reputation and still works everyday besides his son and grandson. The price was the same as Home Depot except for a $35 set-up fee. But, delivery is free, so it is still cheaper than HD when you factor in delivery cost. I asked him about the 28 versus the 28+, and he said he wouldn't pay the extra for the +. 

It will be delivered on Friday.....I can't wait!

Thanks for all your input,
Bruce


----------



## rodmichael

About a year later the following opinion regarding LCT engines was posted by Paul Sikkema on MovingSnow.com: Who Makes Ariens AX Engine? - MovingSnow.com. If you haven't seen this already you might be interested.


----------



## jOTaz

*Other differences:*

*921030 MODEL (Deluxe 28 ) Ariens AX motor*
15'' x 5'' (38 x 13 cm) Tire size
12.5 FT -LBS (254cc) Engine Power
2.9QT (2.7L) Fuel Tank Capacity


*921035 MODEL (Deluxe 28+ ) Ariens Polar Force by Briggs & Stratton*
16" x 5" (41 x 12 cm) Tire size
11.5FT-LBS (250cc) Engine Power
3.2QT (3.0L) Fuel Tank Capacity




Brucebotti said:


> Well, I'm just about to pull the trigger this week on a new Ariens Deluxe 28 (921030) snowblower to replace my trusty 10hp / 24" MTD that has served me well for 18 years. The only thing holding me back is the Ariens AX 254cc motor. Does anyone have any feedback on this motor? The Deluxe 28+ (921035) appears to be identical with the exception of the Polar Force B&S 250cc engine for I think another $100. Would this be a better option?
> As always, thanks for all your assistance.
> Bruce





Shryp said:


> A similar question was just asked on another forum recently.
> 
> The 250cc Briggs on the Platinum 24 from last year was also made in China, as are all Briggs snow engines starting this year. The last of the US-made snow engines, the 305cc and 342cc, were discontinued when Briggs transitioned production from Auburn, Alabama to Chongqing, China. The Ariens AX engines are contract manufactured by LCT which is a US company based out of Traveler's Rest, SC with manufacturing facilities in China. LCT has a joint manufacturing partnership with Lauson/CPC out of Janesville Wisconsin who hold the remnants of Tecumseh Power. All Ariens AX engines and parts are serviced and supported directly through Ariens. That is, the warranty and service process is unified for the machine and engine rather than having to work with the engine manufacturer to get service and support separately (although that is still an option). Along with the power upgrade from last year (up 2.0 ft-lbs torque), the Platinum 24 gets larger 16" tires and a 2nd generation Auto Turn. The latest Auto Turn releases power from the interior wheel for tighter turning radii, has a wet sump for longer life, and unlocks faster than the old system (formerly called ATC, Auto Traction Control). I hope this helps. PK
> 
> And then answered by an engineer who works at Ariens.


----------



## Blue Hill

Welcome to the forum jOTaz!


----------



## theCard

*My experience with AX Engine -not so good*

I just got the 921030 delivered last week. It is back at the store being worked on. The engine stutters. I was told by Ariens support, that there are no carb adjustments, so I am not sure what can be done. I think it is running rich, because about 30 seconds before it runs out of gas, it runs well. 
Now I just learned from this posting that the AX engines are actually Tecumseh engines. So here is my 2 cents on that engine. 
I have a Yardman leaf vacuum with a Tecumseh. 2 seasons in, my push rod bends. So I order their repair manual and the parts I need, and I perform the repair myself. Ran good for another 3 seasons, and it died again. Assuming same problem. Now I also have an older yardman mower with a brigs on it, and there is no stopping that thing. And mind you, I use the leaf sucker maybe 2 or 3 times per year. The mower gets used 2 times per week in the summer. So I am going to return the snowblower with the AX Engine and order the 921035 with the Brigs. 
And on another note, pretty much everything nowadays is made in china. I don't think Americans remember how to make anything anymore. I own some really nice stuff that's made in china. My phone, computer, man, the list would go on and on. I am not upset about the quality of Chinese made products. I just wish the jobs stayed in the states.


----------



## sscotsman

theCard said:


> Now I just learned from this posting that the AX engines are actually Tecumseh engines.


No they arent..they are made by LCT, nothing to do with Tecumseh.
(not the physical engines themselves anyway..LCT might have some rights to the Tecumseh name, there is perhaps some vague business relationship between the remnants of Tecumseh and LCT..but it is believed that LCT engines dont have any evolutionary DNA from Tecumseh engines..they are a new design.)



> So I am going to return the snowblower with the AX Engine and order the 921035 with the Brigs.


well..ok..but I doubt there is any real quality difference.
both engines are made in China, both are likely pretty much the same in quality..

IMO, its equally as likely that you could have had a Chinese briggs fail, and now be saying "So I am going to return the snowblower with the Briggs Engine and order the one with the Ariens AX" 

The engine failed for any number of reasons..but it *didnt* fail because its worse than a Chinese briggs...Briggs vs. AX has nothing to do with your particular engine troubles..just something to consider.

Scot


----------



## Smolenski7

theCard said:


> I think it is running rich, because about 30 seconds before it runs out of gas, it runs well.


I actually noticed the same thing on my Briggs 250cc engine. I've had it for 3 seasons now and for the first time it ran out of gas while I was blowing snow, I was literally on my last row. Up until it ran out of gas it was running beautifully, it never hesitated or anything. It made me very nervous when it stopped running all of a sudden. However, after I filled the tank and pulled the cord, it ran like a champ.

So, I really don't think it is running rich. I could be just a characteristic of the engine.

Good luck.


----------



## Blue Hill

Brucebotti said:


> I'm more interested in buying new and maintaining. Besides, I'd rather go play with trains...!
> Bruce


Model trains, or the real deal, Bruce?
I run a narrow gauge steam locomotive at a local museum in the summer time.
Larry


----------



## sscotsman

Did someone say trains? 

Scot's Train Pages

Scot


----------



## Kielbasa

Scot, that is EXCELLENT!  All.................... aboard 



sscotsman said:


> Did someone say trains?
> 
> Scot's Train Pages
> 
> Scot


----------



## 69ariens

Boy scot, you are in to every thing good.


----------



## celltech

I got a good deal. Bought a new 921035 setup and delivered for $950. Love everything about it EXCEPT auto turn.


----------



## SnowGuy69

celltech said:


> I got a good deal. Bought a new 921035 setup and delivered for $950. Love everything about it EXCEPT auto turn.


What don't you like about the auto-turn?


----------



## Brucebotti

Blue Hill said:


> Model trains, or the real deal, Bruce?
> I run a narrow gauge steam locomotive at a local museum in the summer time.
> Larry


Blue Hill,
I am piling up loads of G Scale (1:29) trains, track, controls, etc. I still haven't set anything up outside. 

Speaking of sscotsman, I "met" him on a train site and even purchased some track switches from him. He is an "expert" on trains and snowblowers....
Bruce


----------



## 928Honda9horse

Smolenski7 said:


> I actually noticed the same thing on my Briggs 250cc engine. I've had it for 3 seasons now and for the first time it ran out of gas while I was blowing snow, I was literally on my last row. Up until it ran out of gas it was running beautifully, it never hesitated or anything. It made me very nervous when it stopped running all of a sudden. However, after I filled the tank and pulled the cord, it ran like a champ.
> 
> So, I really don't think it is running rich. I could be just a characteristic of the engine.
> 
> Good luck.


Smolenski7 I know this is a resurrection of a very old post, but a friend of mine just picked up a good running used 2013 921035 Briggs Powered 28" with 16" tires, how has your Briggs treated you? he is worried now that he DID not get the LCT, LOL, thanks!


----------

